# Are Stuffed Animals Safe for Bunnies?



## cwebster (Dec 7, 2018)

We are planning to adopt a lionhead male who is being neutered today. He is living with a kind foster family. We have a year old spayed female lionhead. Foster mom suggested we get a stuffed animal so we can swap toys to swap scents between bunnies to prepare them to bond. I put a stuffed animal in with our girl last night but am afraid she might eat it. So far she has tenderly moved it around and is sleeping next to it. Do others find stuffed animals safe? She seems to love the toy but she often eats her other toys ( timothy hay mats, willow balls, etc). She loves her new toy so much now i am afraid now to swap toys! Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 7, 2018)

Some are okay and others like to deconstruct--just have to keep a look out.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 7, 2018)

Dutchess just snuggled the toy all night. Today, swapped it with the toy that the male bunny (neutered today, being fostered) has been snuggling. She examined (sniffed) the new toy carefully. Am hoping to bond the two in a couple of weeks.


----------



## samoth (Dec 7, 2018)

I have a couple. Just make sure they're not being eaten and it should be okay. The ears of mine got nibbled a bit, but my rabbits also like to groom them.

Note that some stuffed animals have fillers in them like pellets for weight or squeaky things -- I'd advise being extra careful with those kind of things.


----------



## SharonLee (Dec 20, 2018)

cwebster said:


> Do others find stuffed animals safe?



Try going to a website that sell rabbit accessories and see if they sell stuffed animals for rabbits. Some rabbits love stuffed toys and some love blankets. Others eat both. You have to observe, I suppose, but maybe start off with a stuffed toy purchased on sites particularly for rabbits.


----------

